# laws for coyote hunting



## 027181 (Dec 30, 2008)

can anyone summarize the laws for me like what size light you can use if you can use an electric call for coyote. I know i have the book with all the laws in it i just can't find it


----------



## christianhunter (Dec 30, 2008)

6 volt light,hand held calls,mouth or scratch calls.Ironic for an unprotected animal.


----------



## Randy (Dec 30, 2008)

None other than general regs and the light requirements.

6 volt lights only

Any time and weapon and number any calls nearly everything is legal for yotes on private land.


----------



## Randy (Dec 30, 2008)

christianhunter said:


> 6 volt light,hand held calls,mouth or scratch calls.Ironic for an unprotected animal.



Incorrect, electronic calls are legal on private land.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Dec 30, 2008)

Read on............you can use electronic calls while hunting coyote ! Rim or center fire rifle and or shotguns for song dogs !! 365 days a year ! No limit.....as many as you can shoot ! State wide.


----------



## 027181 (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## stiletto (Dec 30, 2008)

Just in case you plan to do any hunting for yotes on state WMAs, be advised the rules are much different than for private land.  For example, electronic callers can only be used from Aug 15 - Nov 30.  Other times you will need to use manual calling techniques.  Other important differences to keep in mind:
- You can only be hunting when there is an open hunt at that WMA for deer, bear, turkey or small game.  If no hunt is in session, you cannot legally hunt anything, even non-protected species like yotes.
- You can only use the weapons and ammo that are legal for the hunts that are in session at that time for that WMA.  For example:
-  centerfire rifles can only be used during big game seasons (deer, bear)
-  during small game seasons, rimfire rifle, shotgun (#2 shot or smaller) and any muzzleloader can be used.
- No buckshot is allowed unless expressedly permitted at that WMA (#2 shot is largest shot size otherwise, so shotgun range is typically <40 yds.)
- Muzzleloaders are permitted for all seasons except archery only.

Full details are in the rulebook.


----------



## donald-f (Dec 30, 2008)

people are saying muzzleloaders are legal for hog and such but I don't find that in reg book except on the WMA organized hunts. hogs are legal on all wma hunts using the weapon for the hunt. you do not hunt rabbit or squirrel with a 50 cal. muzzleloader


----------



## stiletto (Dec 31, 2008)

Page 17 of the regs states that coyotes can be hunted on WMAs during deer, bear, turkey and small game hunts.  Page 7 states that muzzleloaders are legal firearms for each of these hunts.  Therefore, muzzleloaders are legal firearms on WMAs (and elsewhere) for coyotes.
While I probably wouldn't use my .50 cal muzzleloader to hunt rabbit or squirrel either , page 7 also states that it is LEGAL to do so for small game and furbearers too.


----------



## jettman96 (Dec 31, 2008)

stiletto said:


> Page 17 of the regs states that coyotes can be hunted on WMAs during deer, bear, turkey and small game hunts.  Page 7 states that muzzleloaders are legal firearms for each of these hunts.  Therefore, muzzleloaders are legal firearms on WMAs (and elsewhere) for coyotes.
> While I probably wouldn't use my .50 cal muzzleloader to hunt rabbit or squirrel either , page 7 also states that it is LEGAL to do so for small game and furbearers too.



+1  Here are the regs from the 2007-2008



			
				 Georgia Hunting Seasons and Regulations 2007-2008 said:
			
		

> *SMALL GAME and FURBEARER FIREARMS:*
> *Rifles and Handguns: *Any .22-cal or smaller rimfire, air rifle, or anymuzzleloading firearm.
> *Shotguns:* Any having shot shell size 3.5 inches or smaller in length with No. 2 or smaller shot.
> *Shotguns (Waterfowl): *Any 10-gauge or smaller loaded with federally approved nontoxic shot of size "F" or smaller.  Lead shot may not be in possession while hunting waterfowl.


----------

